# When in the World is there going to be.......



## Clark Kent (Mar 17, 2008)

*When in the World is there going to be.......
By Cybernutd - Mon, 17 Mar 2008 01:16:18 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

When in the World is there going to be real wrestling again.  Not this soap opera c**p.  The storylines are getting so bad that Vince might as well put some money on getting ahold of the Kids from Are you smarter that a 5th grader?Just my opinion and I am sticking to it!


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## OkayFabe (Mar 19, 2008)

My opinion would be to watch ROH (Ring of Honor). It's as close as we're ever gonna get to old school wrestling.  Guys like Samoa Joe and C.M. Punk got their name there.  I highly recommend it for any wrestling enthusiast.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 19, 2008)

There is plenty of real wrestling around, its just not of the Greco-Roman/Freestyle we are so familiar with.  Try looking for something out of India, or Turkey, or Mongolia.  Some very good, and very different wrestling going on is those parts.

The problem is the soap sells better than the wrestling.  Its all a bit sad.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2008)

Remember wrestling is a big time business, so why would they change anything and cost themself millions and millions of dollars.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Terry. It's about money. I think it's funny when adults complain that the plots are rediculous & don't watch it anymore because of them. To me, it's like when white senior citzens say, "I don'y like rap music." It's nor meant for you!

Sorry to say but we're getting older & the money flows through the young-in's at Wrestling shows.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 23, 2008)

Your best bet is going to be the independent wrestling organizations.  While they're going to have a much lower tier of talent, at least it's still based on the ol' school 'rasslin, and not so much the glitz, glamor, and glitter of today's "entertainment."


----------



## tellner (Apr 24, 2008)

It's already here. It's called MMA.
Real wrestling. Real striking. Not worked (so far as I know). Low-******** factor.
How is that different than wrestling in the late 19th and early 20th centuries?


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, try some Ring of Honor is you want something close to old school.  Alot of TNA and WWE guys cut their teeth there.

There's always UFC if you want the real deal.  Whatever happend to "Real Pro Wrestling"  anybody remember that one?

David


----------

